# whost.in - Fast, Reliable web Hosting - New Offers



## ravi_9793 (Feb 21, 2009)

*www.whost.in/images/logo.png

Best Deals on Web Hosting, Reseller Hosting and Domains.

+-----------------------------------------------+
*Offers on Domains*
+-----------------------------------------------+
.com -> Rs. 370/-
.net -> Rs. 370/-
.org -> Rs. 370/-
.in -> Rs. 99/-
.co.in -> Rs. 99/-
.co -> Rs. 1299/-



+-----------------------------------------------+
*Offers on Web Hosting*
+-----------------------------------------------+
Powerful 16 core Intel Xeon server
Softlayer Datacenter
1000 Mbps server speed
120 Backup each of last 30 days (4 restore point per day)
R1soft Backup

Price starting Rs. 1000/- per year only
Web Hosting Plans | whost.in


+-----------------------------------------------+
*Offers on Reseller Hosting*
+-----------------------------------------------+
Free Domain name (worth Rs. 450/- per year)
Free WHMCS license (worth Rs. 725 per month)
Free SSL certificate
Free End User Support
Free Domain Reseller
Free Website Template
R1 Soft Backup
4 Backup per day of last 30 days (total 120 restore points)
RVSiteBuilder Pro
RvSkin
Softlayer Datacenter
1000 Mbps server port speed
Powerful 16 core server.

Price starting only Rs. 900/- per month
Check our Reseller Hosting plans: Reseller Web Hosting Plans | whost.in








*www.whost.in/images/logo.png
whost.in | whost.in - Fast, Reliable, Affordable, cheap Indian Web Hosting and Domain Registration has been providing Professional, Affordable and Quality web hosting solutions.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
FAQ:

Q: datacenter details?
A:  softlayer (Seattle, Dallas & Washington), US *www.softlayer.com

Q: What is your average setup time?
A: we generally takes 30 minute after payment is conformed. However sometimes we may take 4-5 hours.

Q: How long have you been in business?
A: Since April 2007

Q: Do you allow proxy sites?
A: No, we do not.


Q: Can you assist transferring our existing data?
A: yes, if your old account is on cPanel. And its completely free.

Q: Payment methods:
paypal, credit card, Online banking, cash deposit in our accounts.
Payment Methods | whost.in

Q; what are terms of services.
We don't want to hide any thing. Read everything before your purchase.
Terms Of Service | whost.in

For any question, you can:
1) Ask here.
2) PM me
3) Contact us: Contact | whost.in
4) Live chat 

*Please Note:*
We don't sell Unlimited space / bandwidth. We sell only premium quality and guaranteed resource. No overselling.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 6, 2009)

latest offers on domain names:
•Register .IN domains for just Rs. 325/- only
•Register Third Level .IN Domains for just Rs. 325/- only

Other domain offers:
*www.whost.in/Domains


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just to Update you guys.............
www.whost.in is coming with brand new server, and with new offers....................

*Few details:*
1) server 
*Dual Processor Quad Core Xeon 5430 - 2.66GHz (Harpertown) - 2 x 12MB cache.
This is 8 core processor*

*2) 4 GB RAM*

*3) 1000 Mbps  port speed*

*4) Datacenter:*
Softlayer, Washington D.C 
*www.softlayer.com/facilities_wdc.html


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2009)

Now comes VPS Offer from www.whost.in

*VPS BLOWOUT! DOUBLE SPACE and DOUBLE BANDWIDTH and 30% DISCOUNTS*​
www.whost.in now offers 1000 Mbps VPS services. All VPS are fully managed.
All prices listed on the website and below are before the discounts.


*Special Offers* - Buy any VPS and get double premium 1000 mbps bandwidth, double space and 30% discount.
*
Double Bandwidth + Double Space + 30% off life. *
*Coupon code: VPSMAR09*

This offer is for new customers only and is valid until space is filled or till 31st March 2009.


======================================================================================
*VPS1 - Fully Managed - cPanel/WHM Control Panel*
======================================================================================
- 25 GB RAID 10 Disk Space - *Get 50 GB space under offer*
- 300GB bandwidth/ Month - *Get 600 GB Bandwidth/ month under offer* (This is 1000 mbps premium bandwidth)
- Full root access 
- Free setup
- 2 Dedicated IP
- 512 MB RAM
- Fully Managed
- cPanel /WHM
- Price Rs. 3500/- per month - *Offer Price Rs. 2450/- per month*
======================================================================================
*More Details and Order from here:*
*www.whost.in/VPS



======================================================================================
*VPS2 - Fully Managed - cPanel/WHM Control Panel*
======================================================================================
- 50 GB RAID 10 Disk Space - *Get 100 GB space under offer*
- 600GB bandwidth/ Month - *Get 1200 GB Bandwidth/ month under offer* (This is 1000 mbps premium bandwidth)
- Full root access 
- Free setup
- 2 Dedicated IP
- 1 GB RAM
- Fully Managed
- cPanel /WHM
- Price Rs. 7000/- per month - *Offer Price Rs. 4900/- per month*
======================================================================================
*More Details and Order from here:*
*www.whost.in/VPS



*Pre-sales Questions*

*Q. How long have you been in business?*
A. We have been providing webhosting services since April 2007.

*Q. What's your uptime guarantee?*
A. We have a 99.9%+ Uptime guarantee.

*Q. What methods do you accept for payment?*
A. Currently we accept payments made via Direct Credit Card, Paypal, Internet Banking (All banks including SBI, HDFC), Cash Deposit in our Bank accounts (SBI or PNB).

More Details:
*www.whost.in/Buy

*Q. What are the DNS servers for your hosting?*
A. They will be emailed to you after you signup.

*Q. If I go over my bandwidth limit for the month, what happens?*
A. If you use up your amount of bandwidth, we will notify you to either upgrade or we can stop your service.

*Q. Can I upgrade or downgrade my account?*
A. Yes, you may upgrade or downgrade your account anytime you like, just contact us.

*Q. Are you a Reseller?*
A. No, we're not a reseller, we have root access to and manage our own servers.

*Q: what is port speed*
A: 1000 Mbps

*Q: what is server node configuration*
A: Dual 5430 Intel Processor, this is dual quad core, 8 cores!
12GB RAM
4x1TB RAID 10 HDD's
Tier 1 Bandwidth

*Q. Will you place any ads on my site?*
A. We will NOT place any ads on your site.

*Q. Do you allow sites to advertise for money, on their web site?*
A. Yes, we allow sites to have commercial advertisements.

*Q: Can I ping one of your servers?*
A: Yes, try yaghost.com

*Q: Do you offer any control panels.*
A: Yes, we offer cpanel on all VPS

*Q. How long does it take to setup my account?*
A. Your account will be setup within 12-24hrs but usually much shorter and your account info will be emailed to you.

*Q. Are there any hidden costs, or setup fees?*
A. No.

*Q: How can I view my site when my domain is still propagating?*
A: You'll be given the link in your welcome email after signup.

*Q: Do you allow Adult Content?*
A: No

*Q: what content are not allwed?*
A: Hacking related, proxy hosting, illegal content, Spamming, or sending of bulk unsolicited email,  Uploading or linking to any content that violates another's right of publicity or privacy.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

is this spam...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^ are u nuts ??

ravi is one of the oldest member here ...

and this is his hosting.. 

@ Ravi

good start bro.. wish you good luckk....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> is this spam...


sorry, this is not spam 



naveen_reloaded said:


> ^^^ are u nuts ??
> 
> ravi is one of the oldest member here ...
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ hey ravi 

thats fabulous , i was thinking to start the WEB HOSTING in my home thus there no recruitment i am intended to start this one 

thats was so helpful  : 

i ll PM u regarding this can u help me 

Are u doing this one ?? ravi ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ hey ravi
> 
> thats fabulous , i was thinking to start the WEB HOSTING in my home thus there no recruitment i am intended to start this one
> 
> ...


yes, I am in web hosting business with my 3 other friends


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

This, like most other web hosts started by individuals, have *outrageously high prices*. 10/100GB Space/BW INR. 14000 a year? Are you kidding me?

Seriously, give me one good reason why anybody wouldn't go for **www.ixwebhosting.com* instead of this?

Have a look at the plans there everyone. Unlimited space, unlimited bandwidth, unlimited domains, starting at 200 bucks a month. Click. Having been with IX (and 2 other Indian web hosts) for 3 years, I can testify that they are the best in class, period.

To top it all off:

Their Unlimited PRO plan: Rs. 7500 p.a. offers the following:

- 3 free domain registrations
- Unlimited Data Storage (All their plans offer this)
- Unlimited Bandwidth (All their plans offer this)
- *16* DEDICATED IP ADDRESSES (yes, 16)
 - Unlimited Database Access, Unlimited Email Accounts, and more.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:
			
		

> Have a look at the plans there everyone. Unlimited space, unlimited bandwidth, unlimited domains, starting at 200 bucks a month. Click. Having been with IX (and 2 other Indian web hosts) for 3 years, I can testify that they are the best in class, period.



What is your stats ??



			
				RChandan said:
			
		

> Their Unlimited PRO plan: Rs. 7500 p.a. offers the following:



I wonder if they are so good with their plans then why some of us pay USD 121 per month to run our web sites 

Actually ixwebhosting.com offers are all on shared host, so ask them, about their fare use policy ..



> , Seriously, give me one good reason why anybody wouldn't go for *www.ixwebhosting.com instead of this?



Because they will refuse to host a small blog with moderate traffic.. Ask you favorite host, whether they will host a site with bellow stats..

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/5520/123vvb.jpg

If by any chance your unlimited host refuse to host this above web site, then please do ask them when they wont close you down someday, as above stats are well below the word UNLIMITED


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Actually ixwebhosting.com offers are all on shared host, so ask them, about their fare use policy ..


The person advertising here is also offering shared hosting. Take a look chump, you missed the big red lines he had put up.  By the way, that was meant to be a "fair" usage policy, not "fare". And yes, their usage policy is fair, but without the ridiculousness. I mean, they're not bas*ard-child Indian companies like Tata Indicom and Airtel. Lol. Unlimited means unlimited, especially in the US. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> Because they will refuse to host a small blog with moderate traffic.. Ask you favorite host, whether they will host a site with bellow stats..


100% cra.p. I run two small applications (one timesheet and one bug tracker) accessed by some 10 people, much less traffic than a blog therefore. They were more than happy to host it for us. On the other extreme, a friend of mine from Kolkata (Bishaal Boro Haloom ) has put many movies (DVDrips) and continues to put them on the server till date, and we people download them juicing out the UNLIMITED bandwidth they offer. So either ways, IX is least bothered.



Choto Cheeta said:


> If by any chance your unlimited host refuse to host this above web site, then please do ask them when they wont close you down someday, as above stats are well below the word UNLIMITED


As long as people with your sort of mentalities are not the site owners/business plan designers, that will never happen.  At least it hasn't happened with me in the past three years, or with any of my colleagues over the last 6 or 7 years.

We're one bunch of very happy people who don't pay 121 USD monthly for our sites. Guess we're not as fortunate as some lucky ones. Ha ha.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:


> Unlimited means unlimited, especially in the US.


Do US people make unlimited space hard disk 




> 100% cra.p. I run two small applications (one timesheet and one bug tracker) accessed by some 10 people, much less traffic than a blog therefore. They were more than happy to host it for us. On the other extreme, a friend of mine from Kolkata (Bishaal Boro Haloom ) has put many movies (DVDrips) and continues to put them on the server till date, and we people download them juicing out the UNLIMITED bandwidth they offer. So either ways, IX is least bothered.


as long as no one complain. Storing illegal/ copyright digital files are not allowed.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:


> This, like most other web hosts started by individuals, have *outrageously high prices*. 10/100GB Space/BW INR. 14000 a year? Are you kidding me?


You have no idea how much a good server at reputed datacenter cost. Go to softlayer.com or www.theplanet.com and configure a server of following configuration, and see how much it cost:
Dual 5430 Intel Processor, this is dual quad core, 8 cores!
12GB RAM
4x1TB RAID 10 HDD's
Tier 1 Bandwidth

Now add fully management service.. see how much we cost.



> Seriously, give me one good reason why anybody wouldn't go for **www.ixwebhosting.com* instead of this?


There is no reason to compare two host.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Do US people make unlimited space hard disk


Well, they've never advertised unlimited harddisks (where did you see one?). And as far as unlimited space is concerned, they just add more to their arrays. It's a no brainer, don't you think?  



ravi_9793 said:


> as long as no one complain. Storing illegal/ copyright digital files are not allowed.


True. But as long as no one can prove them to be illegal, it's all ok. And to prove them as illegal, someone has to access them first. 

I didn't mean to crap your advertisement, so I apologize if I sounded crude. But I do feel strongly that too many web hosts are charging way above the norm, considering the services they provide. Since you're into this, unbiasedly compare your plans and the plans from www.ixwebhosting.com, and www.webhostingpad.com. They should be shockers for you. (Just an opinion).



ravi_9793 said:


> You have no idea how much a good server at reputed datacenter cost. Go to softlayer.com or www.theplanet.com and configure a server of following configuration, and see how much it cost:
> Dual 5430 Intel Processor, this is dual quad core, 8 cores!
> 12GB RAM
> 4x1TB RAID 10 HDD's
> ...



Ahem ahem ahem, onto to the backend huh? Since you've mentioned your hardware, here's a few facts about IX:

1. They have their own data centers, one in Columbus, and one in Hopkinsville. Note the word "OWN", not third party services.

2. *1-800-385-0450 *leads to their call center, 24/7.

Take a look at this maybe? --> LINK


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:


> Well, they've never advertised unlimited harddisks (where did you see one?). And as far as unlimited space is concerned, they just add more to their arrays. It's a no brainer, don't you think?


All system have limitation to add number of hard disk. 



> True. But as long as no one can prove them to be illegal, it's all ok. And to prove them as illegal, someone has to access them first.


You are violating their terms of services


> It is acknowledged by users of IX Web Hosting services that these resource allotments are optimized and dedicated towards serving web documents and self-need email / FTP services and is not to be used as offsite storage area for electronic files, or as a provisioning service for third party email or FTP hosts. All downloadable files or files stored on the server must be available for download via a HTML document stored on the Internet in a publicly or privately accessible area, and must be directly related to the general nature of the website index. Illegal content such as pirated software, music or other media are strictly prohibited and are not allowed on IX Web Hosting servers.






> I didn't mean to crap your advertisement, so I apologize if I sounded crude. But I do feel strongly that too many web hosts are charging way above the norm, considering the services they provide. Since you're into this, unbiasedly compare your plans and the plans from www.ixwebhosting.com, and www.webhostingpad.com. They should be shockers for you. (Just an opinion).


Again, you have no idea, how much a good server at a good datacenter cost. Visit some top web hosting forums like webhostingtalk.com and see prices of top web hosting companies of world including US and UK.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 10, 2009)

@RChandan

The domain I am talking about is, ChotoCheeta.com and I dont provide free movie or such.. its just a simple blog, nothing else

Now as you didnt ask the question, so I did..

Here is the conversation... ixwebhosting cant host chotocheeta.com, rather asking for USD 600



			
				IXWebHosting said:
			
		

> Chat Transcript
> info: Please wait for a site operator to respond.
> info: You are now chatting with 'Mike Tokarev'
> info: Please wait while I transfer the chat to 'Stepan Radibog'.
> ...



Its not that I am fighting with you.. No, I respect your views, even though you choose to make fun of me.. No hard feelings, as your views wont hurt me but rather in many ways can educate me..

Its just I wanted you to know, as a site owner the problems of unlimited hosts..

I have never started with a domain which gets 20k a day.. there used be a time in which i have received 150 visits in a full month.. I faced a lot of problems with these unlimited hosts and hosts from US.. But then again, you failed to take my conversion as in discussion point a view


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:


> Ahem ahem ahem, onto to the backend huh? Since you've mentioned your hardware, here's a few facts about IX:
> 
> 1. They have their own data centers, one in Columbus, and one in Hopkinsville. Note the word "OWN", not third party services.
> 
> ...


Than again they need to pay for IPs, bandwidth, person they hire etc...etc....


Do you want me to quote few reputed host of US, UK who also have their OWN datacenter, and their pricing.

DO you know a term called "overselling"???


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

^ C'mon, Bishaal thing was just a joke, didn't mean to hurt you at all.

Even when you consider that they offer unlimited bandwidth to the best of their abilities, isn't it still better than the max plan (10/100 GB for 14k) that is advertised here, especially under shared hosting?

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 10, 2009)

Ravi said:
			
		

> DO you know a term called "overselling"???



Man, no point of talking or trying to clear the facts for an user who would run an application require to serve 10 users in real time..

Unfortunate it is, but the fact is, untill some one him self gets hit by the company "fair use" policy and so call "resource hungry user accounts", its really hard to clear the facts for them


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Than again they need to pay for IPs, bandwidth, person they hire etc...etc....
> 
> 
> Do you want me to quote few reputed host of US, UK who also have their OWN datacenter, and their pricing.
> ...



I'm sorry, but I didn't quite intend to take the feud this far. Simply put, I feel your plans on offer are majorly overpriced compared to the competition, but yes, that's a strictly personal opinion. I'm taking my arguments back and I apologize for having started it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2009)

One question, just for information...
Does it support Ruby on Rails, Django or Turbogears?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:


> ^ C'mon, Bishaal thing was just a joke, didn't mean to hurt you at all.
> 
> Even when you consider that they offer unlimited bandwidth to the best of their abilities, isn't it still better than the max plan (10/100 GB for 14k) that is advertised here, especially under shared hosting?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Price listed here is well fair. You can get a: 
P4 server 
Unlimted 10 Mbps bandwidth
500 GB SATA hard disk 

on some datacenter.....for just around `150$ per month.

Now sell 1000 shared accounts for 5$ per month with unlimited space+bandwidth.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:
			
		

> Even when you consider that they offer unlimited bandwidth to the best of their abilities, isn't it still better than the max plan (10/100 GB for 14k) that is advertised here, especially under shared hosting?



There is a big problem with the word unlimited... Neither you know their limit nor they tell you your limit 

I have already said, its hard to clear the facts unless you want to look at it from nutral point a view..

*DreamHost / Hostgator*

2 big names.. I have tried them for the blog... One good morning I awake and find my account suspended !! Why ?? I am told that I am using too much resource and although it is unlimited but it has fair use policy..

I dont mind paying USD 121 per month, as from a tech background I know to serve 20k unique, i need a very strong server along with dedicated ability.. but problem is, unless they specify it is their limit, as an end user how am I suppose to know when to pay more as what exactly is their limit ?? Is it 5k user or is it 10k user per day or rather how may GBs of bandwidth ??


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

^ That's really unfortunate. Did you try taking some action against them?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> One question, just for information...
> Does it support Ruby on Rails, Django or Turbogears?


Ruby on Rail can be installed..... 

and regarding Django or Turbogears, I can install them on request on VPS. But these are not available on shared hosting.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 10, 2009)

^ That's really unfortunate. Did you try taking some action against them?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 10, 2009)

RChandan said:


> ^ That's really unfortunate. Did you try taking some action against them?



You cant.. *They are in US / UK..* so there is nothing you can do if they simply suspend you 

If they would have been in india or a single personal managed hosting in india, I would have done a lot of things !!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Holi Offer*​
*10 GB space
100 GB bandwidth / Month
ALL unlimited Features
Rs. 1500/ year​*
*Offer Expires on 15 march, 2009​*


----------



## ahref (Mar 11, 2009)

@RChandan You should not compare others plan in anyone sales thread. There are thousands of host selling at different rates.

Disk space and bandwidth is not the only thing which determines the price.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

RChandan said:


> I'm sorry, but I didn't quite intend to take the feud this far. Simply put, I feel your plans on offer are majorly overpriced compared to the competition, but yes, that's a strictly personal opinion. I'm taking my arguments back and I apologize for having started it.


If price bothers you so much, why are you here in this thread. We got many people here who are selling hosting for peanuts. go and dance in that thread. I am using his service for more than 12 months now and I know what I am paying for. If you feel its overpriced, well its worth.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 12, 2009)

*[Edited Batty] Removed unnecessary flame and foul language *


@Postauthor: You earned some infraction for this post. If I find you yearning for someone's family again Im gonna kick you outta this forum.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just to update you guys......

*Holi Offer is only for new accounts, and it is one domain hosting.*


----------



## RChandan (Mar 12, 2009)

^ Fair enough. But why no message for victor_rambo, wasn't his comments demeaning, especially when I had already issued an apology previously? Or has he bribed you to cover him up since you have banning abilities?

I say exercise your priviledges, just like all megalomaniacs do, should make you like a man, really.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 12, 2009)

> ^ Fair enough. But why no message for victor_rambo, wasn't his comments demeaning, especially when I had already issued an apology previously?



Forum rule states you cant argue a mod / admin... if you have a grudge please feel free to use PM to chat with him to clarify the matter...



			
				RChandan said:
			
		

> I say exercise your priviledges, just like all megalomaniacs do, should make you like a man, really.



He is a man since last couple of years, managing the forum quite well


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Ruby On Rails is installed and available on all shared and reseller web hosting plans.*


----------



## RChandan (Mar 12, 2009)

"He is a man since last couple of years"

Lol.........Good one. (BTW, what was he before that?)


----------



## ahref (Mar 12, 2009)

RChandan said:


> "He is a man since last couple of years"
> 
> Lol.........Good one. (BTW, what was he before that?)


Boy, I think.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2009)

Server is secured from all major attacks like: php injection and sql injection, DDOS attacks etc. I have installed few mods related to security.

*Also, Holi offer is going to Expire on 15th March 20089.*


----------



## RChandan (Mar 14, 2009)

MOD EDIT

Warning, do not crap threads in this manner.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 14, 2009)

RChandan said:


> MOD EDIT
> 
> Warning, do not crap threads in this manner.



Before spoiling anyone's genuine sales thread, please take the efforts to verify whatever **** you feel. Give us better solutions instead of throwing a bunch of "ifs and thens".

His pricing is none of your bothering. If you don't like the prices, just pass on it instead of telling us what it actually is. I very well know why I am paying him the supposedly "high-price".

You are praising those companies whose services you haven't used. And I am praising that company whose services I am actually using for more than a year and buying more and more from them.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 15, 2009)

RChandan said:


> MOD EDIT
> 
> Warning, do not crap threads in this manner.



WOW..cool man...no...wait a sec...whz that..oh damn...thy r so fu***ng oversellers...duh man...too bad...go find some other place to spam ur link...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 15, 2009)

RChandan said:


> MOD EDIT
> 
> Warning, do not crap threads in this manner.


Do you know the price of 1 TB simple hard disk which we use on our computer. Rest you can answer your self. 



> MOD EDIT
> 
> Warning, do not crap threads in this manner.


your "IF" is answer to all your question.

How many time we will say you term "Overselling" .

I have already told you:
You can get a:
P4 server
Unlimted 10 Mbps bandwidth
500 GB SATA hard disk

on some datacenter.....for just around `150$ per month.

Now sell 1000 shared accounts for 5$ per month with unlimited space+bandwidth.

If you can't understand..... please don't post stupid posts.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, it's like everybody here got a little bit of mirchi up their posteriors............seriously. Lol.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 15, 2009)

RChandan said:


> Man, it's like everybody here got a little bit of mirchi up their posteriors............seriously. Lol.



You wanna sell something, open your thread. 
You wanna give a suggestion, I'm listening.
You wanna argue, go to the fight zone. 

I suggest you take my advice and stop crapping threads, we've rules here that I'd appreciate if you followed.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 16, 2009)

At last a mod with some decency of speech and manners (quite unusual). Thanks, advice taken, and noted.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 16, 2009)

Holi Offer is closed now................

But new offers coming soon............


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 16, 2009)

*New Offer:*

*Free Domain Name*
*Get free domain name (.com/ org/ net/ info/ biz/ name/) with any web hosting plan (shared, Reseller, VPS) *​
Offer Expires on : 30 March 2009
Coupon code: freedomainmar2009

Offer available only on new order.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2009)

*New Offers On domain names:*

*.com, .org, net, .info, .name*
Rs. 400/- per year


*.biz*
Rs. 199/- (offer only for 1st year)

*Coming soon:*
.IN and Third Level .IN Domains for just Rs. 199/- per year


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Test server speed:*
*208.43.122.91/1M.zip

*208.43.122.91/10M.zip

*208.43.122.91/100M.zip


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Offers!

Both of my two sites are hosted by whost.in from 2007, and i'm really satisfied with the quality. The speed and reliability is simply fantastic. Moreover ravi is a great guy to deal with.

@Ravi, I would like to avail an offer u posted here.. plz check the PM.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> Good Offers!
> 
> Both of my two sites are hosted by whost.in from 2007, and i'm really satisfied with the quality. The speed and reliability is simply fantastic. Moreover ravi is a great guy to deal with.
> 
> @Ravi, I would like to avail an offer u posted here.. plz check the PM.


Thanks friends.... 
New account activated.... as usual powerful server, No overselling, and free daily + weekly backup, and this time *1000 Mbps port*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the sweet deal, mate.  I remember u had 100 Mbps uplink.. and now 1000 Mbps is major upgrade. Really worth it


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quick Update:

*Following promo is live now:*
.IN/ third level .IN -> Rs. 199/- (for first year)

Visit www.whost.in/domains for other promos


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Birthday Offer*
*Whost6 plan + Free Domain name
10 GB space
150 GB bandwidth / Month
ALL unlimited Features
One Domain Hosting
Rs. 1500/- per year*​
we are celebrating our second birthday on 23rd April. 

Birthday Offer..................

Get the highest plan + Free Domain name (.com/org/net/info/biz/co.in) at price of lowest plan.

Means, whost6 plan + Free domain name = Price of whost1 plan = Rs. 1500/- per year

Price of whost6 plan is Rs. 14K per year.............. Now get whost6 plan + Free domain name for Rs. 1500/- per year

*Whost6 plan:*
10 GB space
150 GB bandwidth / Month
ALL unlimited Features



*Coupon code: birthday09*

Order your package here:
*www.whost.in/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=25


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^
That's a very nice offer indeed. Any special terms and conditions for this offer?

And, Is WHM panel also included? if not can I have it by paying some extra amount?. If WHM is available, you have my order


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 16, 2009)

Whoa! Awesome.

And yeah, as gary said, any special terms ? Is this an offer exclusive to one year ?


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice plans Ravi, Happy Birthday to ur whost.in


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> ^^^
> That's a very nice offer indeed. Any special terms and conditions for this offer?
> 
> And, Is WHM panel also included? if not can I have it by paying some extra amount?. If WHM is available, you have my order


Only extra term is:
Offer package is one domain hosting.

WHM is available on reseller and VPS hosting. But this offer is on shared hosting.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> Whoa! Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, as gary said, any special terms ? Is this an offer exclusive to one year ?


offer price will continue as long as you are hosted.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


saqib_khan said:


> Nice plans Ravi, Happy Birthday to ur whost.in



Thank you


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Only term is:
> Offer package is one domain hosting.


A single site won't utilize enormous disk space and bandwidth given as part of the package.so large part of resources would go unused, which are free to be allocated else where. Smart Offer!



> WHM is available on reseller and VPS hosting. But this offer is on shared hosting.


Okay, Thanks for clarification. if WHM have been provided, then i would have ordered.

Nevertheless. Happy Birthday


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Okay, Thanks for clarification. if WHM have been provided, then i would have ordered.


If you want WHM, you can look at our reseller plans. We have 50% lifetime off.
www.whost.in/Reseller

Coupon code: reseller50%



> Nevertheless. Happy Birthday


Thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 16, 2009)

Whats WHM ?

And by "as long as you are hosted" you mean that I can pay Rs. 1,400 each time I renew my plan ? Even if it means a few years from now ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Whats WHM ?


WHM -> web host manager



> And by "as long as you are hosted" you mean that I can pay Rs. 1,400 each time I renew my plan ? Even if it means a few years from now ?


yes, renewal price will be fixed, i.e Rs. 1500/- per year


----------



## webcheetah (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you guys also deal in domain names ?? I am looking for a quote of renewing a domain name for 1/2/3 yrs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Only extra term is:
> Offer package is one domain hosting.


But I can still have unlimited subdomains. Right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> WHM -> web host manager
> 
> 
> yes, renewal price will be fixed, i.e Rs. 1500/- per year


And the domain would be renewed too, right?
Is there any way that instead of getting a free domain; Can I transfer my existing domain and have that with the package? It's a co.in domain.
Also Ruby On Rails is also available on this. Right?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 17, 2009)

webcheetah said:


> Do you guys also deal in domain names ?? I am looking for a quote of renewing a domain name for 1/2/3 yrs.


yes, we deal in domains.
www.whost.in/domains
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> But I can still have unlimited subdomains. Right?



You will get unlimited sub-domains.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> And the domain would be renewed too, right?
> Is there any way that instead of getting a free domain; Can I transfer my existing domain and have that with the package? It's a co.in domain.
> Also Ruby On Rails is also available on this. Right?


Yes, free domain name will be renewed free each year.

If you have your own domain name, I can offer you discount of Rs. 350/- more. Yes, domain can be transferred... or you can just change nameserver address of domain name.

Ruby on Rails is available.

You can get JAVA support with your package at extra cost, i.e Rs. 2000/- per year.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 22, 2009)

You mean Java support is missing in this 1.5k/yr plan ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 22, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You mean Java support is missing in this 1.5k/yr plan ?


No plan will have Java servlet and JavaServerPages (JSP) support as default. 

Ruby on Rails is available as default.

NOTE: JAVA script is different thing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 22, 2009)

so which of these features are missing ?
*www.whost.in/hosting/business

except only 1 parked domain name ?
and for 1500 we also get free .com domain right ?

and are we allowed to share space with friends ? i.e, can I buy this and host both my and my friend's blogs there ?

PS: you based in which city ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 22, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> so which of these features are missing ?
> *www.whost.in/hosting/business
> 
> except only 1 parked domain name ?


yes, offer plan is one domain hosting.
No. of parked domain name -> zero
No. of addon domain name -> zero



> and for 1500 we also get free .com domain right ?


yes.. 



> and are we allowed to share space with friends ? i.e, can I buy this and host both my and my friend's blogs there ?


yes, you can... but offer package is only one domain hosting.

Also, you are not allowed to resell on shared accounts.

*www.whost.in/clients/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=3




> PS: you based in which city ?



Delhi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 23, 2009)

^^Thanks for the info. And what about restrictions in CPU usage, etc ? What kind of sites can be hosted there ?

And yeah, weren't you based in Bangalore before ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 23, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Thanks for the info. And what about restrictions in CPU usage, etc ?


Shared hosting accounts on the server cannot use more than 0.5% CPU or memory resources. Reseller hosting accounts on the server cannot use more than 2% CPU or memory resources. (Based on 24 hours average)



> What kind of sites can be hosted there ?


please refer to point number 8 of our "Terms of services"
*www.whost.in/tos




> And yeah, weren't you based in Bangalore before ?


Earlier I was in Agra (college time), now I am in my home town (Delhi). Doing hosting and web design business as full time with 3 other friends


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

By "what kind of sites can be hosted there" I did not ask about the TOS. I asked what TYPE of sites, for example, a VBulletin forum would be a big NO because 0.5% CPU usage is too less for it, etc. Would it be enough to run a Geeklog or Joomla installation which is slightly customised ?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 28, 2009)

Vbulletin can run on a shared hosting and other scripts also. it all depends on traffic your site is getting. unless you get serious traffic like this, Shared Platforum won't be a problem.

So if you are starting out, shared hosting is best option. later when your site gets popular you can move to dedi or vps platform.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

OK. And btw, are you a customer of Ravi ? How is your site going ?

I had almost finalised the deal for the highest student webhosting plan from Sukhdeep Singh and was about to draw a DD for Rs. 1350 when I saw this plan which seems highly attractive. Will inability to use addon domain names ever be an issue ?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OK. And btw, are you a customer of Ravi ? How is your site going ?
> 
> I had almost finalised the deal for the highest student webhosting plan from Sukhdeep Singh and was about to draw a DD for Rs. 1350 when I saw this plan which seems highly attractive. Will inability to use addon domain names ever be an issue ?


No, I am not a direct customer of Whost. And yes Service is reliable. 

Regarding Addon domain, 
If have a single site, than it won't be an issue.  however its quite handy to have addon domains as you can host other sites as well.


btw,
what are you hosting?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah but if I buy a domain name from another registrar, can I still make it mirror a particular site hosted in a subdomain of this plan ?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah but if I buy a domain name from another registrar, can I still make it mirror a particular site hosted in a subdomain of this plan ?



This should be best answered by your webhost, i don't know much about their plans


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

Where are you hosted ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2009)

@Ravi, What's the joomla version you support? I need v1.5 , also please check your inbox.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> By "what kind of sites can be hosted there" I did not ask about the TOS. I asked what TYPE of sites, for example, a VBulletin forum would be a big NO because 0.5% CPU usage is too less for it, etc. Would it be enough to run a Geeklog or Joomla installation which is slightly customised ?



A Vbulletin forum can be easily hosted with moderate traffic. If you forums get huge traffic and the forum has lots of plugins, than wecan't host Vbulletin forums. 

I have lots of clients running joomla, Drupal, wordpress etc


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 28, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Vbulletin can run on a shared hosting and other scripts also. it all depends on traffic your site is getting. unless you get serious traffic like this, Shared Platforum won't be a problem.
> 
> So if you are starting out, shared hosting is best option. later when your site gets popular you can move to dedi or vps platform.


yes


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah but if I buy a domain name from another registrar, can I still make it mirror a particular site hosted in a subdomain of this plan ?


I think no. Not sure if .htaccess file can do this work.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 28, 2009)

Charan said:


> @Ravi, What's the joomla version you support? I need v1.5 , also please check your inbox.


Joomla V1.5 is available in fantastico.


----------



## Prince2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

Just visit some review sites where you can get the best and cheap reliable hosting services.Even to begin with, the first thing that is a must for taking into consideration is whether or not the company providing the web hosting service is equipped enough in terms of skills and infrastructure to provide troubleshooting assistance during times of technical failures.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 29, 2009)

Prince2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just visit some review sites where you can get the best and cheap reliable hosting services.Even to begin with, the first thing that is a must for taking into consideration is whether or not the company providing the web hosting service is equipped enough in terms of skills and infrastructure to provide troubleshooting assistance during times of technical failures.


thank you for your kind suggestions. 90+ % review sites have affiliated links.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Today is Last Day Of Birthday Offer*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 30, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> I think no. Not sure if .htaccess file can do this work.



Then I guess I will have to give this notoriously attractive package a miss.


BTW, when is the Rs. 150 first year .in domain offer expected to return ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 30, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW, when is the Rs. 150 first year .in domain offer expected to return ?



It depend on .IN registry.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 30, 2009)

www.whost.in has started providing JSP/ JAVA Hosting.

Plan details:

*JSP1 Plan*
1 GB space 
20 GB bandwidth / Month 
ALL unlimited Features 
Rs. 4000/- per year 
Order Here

*JSP2 Plan*
2 GB space 
40 GB bandwidth / Month 
ALL unlimited Features 
Rs. 7000/- per year 
Order Here

*JSP3 Plan*
3 GB space 
60 GB bandwidth / Month 
ALL unlimited Features 
Rs. 10000/- OR 30$ per year 
Order Here

Read details about all JAVA/ JSP plans here:
*www.whost.in/hosting/java-jsp-hosting

*Pre-sale FAQ:*
*www.whost.in/clients/knowledgebase.php?action=displaycat&catid=1


We have 99.9% SLA uptime guarantee. If your site is not online 99.9% of the time in any month, we will issue a refund for that month!


Our servers are powerful Dual CPU Quad Core Clovertown Xeon (8 logical CPU's) machines with 12GB of memory monitored 24/7 by system administrators.

Datacenter:
Softlayer, washington D.C


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 2, 2009)

Birthday offer is closed now.....................


----------



## awww (May 2, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Birthday offer is closed now.....................


whose birthday?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 2, 2009)

awww said:


> whose birthday?


Birthday of our web hosting service


----------



## awww (May 2, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Birthday of our web hosting service


congrats 
im just curious here how long are you guys in hosting business?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 3, 2009)

awww said:


> congrats
> im just curious here how long are you guys in hosting business?


we have just entered in 3rd year


----------



## awww (May 3, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> we have just entered in 3rd year


thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> It depend on .IN registry.


Didn't U say 2 months bak that the offer is comming on may 2009 ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Then I guess I will have to give this notoriously attractive package a miss.
> 
> 
> BTW, when is the Rs. 150 first year .in domain offer expected to return ?


The IN Promo is still running, the last date is 29june 2009.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 4, 2009)

Yes, promo on .IN and .co.in is already running @Rs.225/- for first year.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Yes, promo on .IN and .co.in is already running @Rs.225/- for first year.


Do you allow unlimited subdomains and domain mapping ?
I intend to buy only a domain name and use it with free services by creating lots of subdomains.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Do you allow unlimited subdomains and domain mapping ?
> I intend to buy only a domain name and use it with free services by creating lots of subdomains.


DNS management service is free with all domain name. I don't know how to create sub-domain name and do mapping from domain control panel.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 23, 2009)

*~~~ New Offer~~~
Switch from any other hosting to www.whost.in and get 50% discount.*​
*If you already have a website, but it is hosted with another hosting company. Switch to www.whost.in and get 50% discount on any web hosting plan.*


If you have your website on cPanel hosting, we will transfer your site free.

If you have website on wordpress.com we will transfer your blog for free.


To get 50% discount, you need to contact us:
www.whost.in/contact

or chat with us on live chat support on our website www.whost.in


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

A few clarifications needed:

1. Does the above offer include free hosting providers ?
2. Does the offer include WordPress.com and/or BlogSpot.com blogs ?
3. Doesn't WordPress itself have in-built blog transfer service ?
4. 50% off on what ? First month ? First year ? Lifetime ?
5. Is free domain transfer included ?


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 5. Is free domain transfer included ?


I'm not sure, but I think while transferring domain or changing registrar, domain is renewed for one year and you've to pay the cost of renewal.


----------



## rosemolr (May 25, 2009)

i'am intrested.if you dont mind could you please quote your server specifications and uplink speed please


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. Does the above offer include free hosting providers ?


yes...



> 2. Does the offer include WordPress.com and/or BlogSpot.com blogs ?


yes offer include WordPress.com and/or BlogSpot.com blogs. I can transfer wordpress.com blog but you will have to transfer your  blogspot.com blog.



> 3. Doesn't WordPress itself have in-built blog transfer service ?


yes, wordpress itself has inbuilt import-export feature.




> 4. 50% off on what ? First month ? First year ? Lifetime ?


Lifetime, as long as you are hosted with us.



> 5. Is free domain transfer included ?


There is no free domain name, domain pricing is normal.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 25, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> i'am intrested.if you dont mind could you please quote your server specifications and uplink speed please


*Current server configuration:*
Dual Processor Quad Core Xeon 5430 - 2.66GHz (Harpertown) - 2 x 12MB cache. (This is 8 core processor)
12 GB RAM

*Port speed:*
1000 Mbps port speed

*Datacenter:*
Softlayer, Washington D.C
*www.softlayer.com/facilities_wdc.html

softlayer is one of best datacenter of world.
__________________
whost.in - Web Hosting Offers
thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109137


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2009)

Are you a reseller or you rent your servers ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 27, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> Are you a reseller or you rent your servers ?


we started with reseller, than moved to VPS and now we own our server.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Free Double Space and Bandwidth*​
*Get Double space and bandwidth on any plan. Offer applicable only on shared hosting plans.*

we have six hosting plans:
www.whost.in/hosting

Details of baby hosting plans:
www.whost.in/hosting/baby

Details of big/business plans
www.whost.in/hosting/business


*To get this offer, please contact us:*
www.whost.in/contact

or live chat with us on our website *www.whost.in*

*Please refer here for details about the offer:*
www.whost.in/specials



*Other Running Offers:*
1) 50% Discount if you switch from other paid hosting company.

2) 50% Discount on Reseller Hosting Plans
www.whost.in/reseller

3) Offer on Domain name:
www.whost.in/domains


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 19, 2009)

*www.whost.in/images/logo.png

*Get Double Space and Bandwidth + Free End user support on all Reseller Hosting*

*
# Get Double space
# Get Double Bandwidth
# Free End User Suppor
# Free Domain Reseller Account
# Applicable on all Reseller Hosting
# Offer Ends 15th August, 2009.*

we have 4 reseller hosting plans:
www.whost.in/reseller


*What is end user support*
We are happy to introduce our 24/7 e-mail support for your clients. It has the following features:

* We will give full 24/7 technical support to your clients via support ticket. 

* Everything under your brand, thus your clients will never know about us. All our responses will appear to come from your company, giving the impression you have 24x7 staff.   

* You have to only look on billing and sales department. Thus work only on sales and boost your sales and business.


* You will be able to access the helpdesk and support your clients yourself if you want and also see how we support your clients.


* You will be able to have a sales/ Billing department and completely manage the communication with your clients via one centralized helpdesk system.


* You will be able to have a support center so that your clients can login to it and update the tickets they opened. They will also be able to view and reopen old tickets.


* You will be able to learn from the responses of our technical support members.


*BASE 1 -* 
5 GB web space - *10 GB under offer*
100 GB Bandwidth/ Month *200 GB under offer*
All Unlimited Features:
20$ OR Rs. 1000/- per month.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BASE 2 -* 
10 GB space *20 GB under offer*
200 GB bandwidth / Month *400 GB under offer*
ALL unlimited Features
40$ OR Rs. 2000/- per month.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BASE 3 -* 
15 GB space *30 GB under offer*
300 GB bandwidth / Month *600 GB under offer*
ALL unlimited Features
60$ OR Rs. 3000/- per month.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BASE 4 -* 
20 GB space *800 GB under offer*
400 GB bandwidth / Month
ALL unlimited Features
80$ OR Rs. 4000/- per month.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Read more and Order now here:*
*www.whost.in/Reseller


*To get this offer, please contact us:*
www.whost.in/contact

or live chat with us on our website www.whost.in

*Please refer here for details about the offer:*
www.whost.in/specials


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 5, 2009)

Join www.whost.in affiliated program and earn *20%* of each sell !!

*www.whost.in/images/20percentaffiliate.png
Details:
*www.whost.in/affiliate


----------



## neelg22 (Sep 27, 2009)

HI,
my 2 websites are down and there is no one is online on whost.in. So I dont know what to do? Please guys do something and take my sites back online.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 27, 2009)

we don't have live chat support on saturday, sunday and other holidays.

One of our server was down for few minutes, as one account was badly abusing server resources.

Please let me know if your sites are still down, or let me know if you have support ticket number.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2009)

Latest Promos on Domain names from whost.in

.com -> Rs. 399/-
.info -> Rs. 399/-
.in -> Rs. 225
.co.in -> Rs. 300/-

Please visit www.whost.in/domains for details.

To get this promo price, please chat with us on live chat support on our website www.whost.in


----------



## smile.communications.SA (Oct 7, 2009)

ravi do u have any customized hosting package?
if i want to transfer my web site to ur hosting plan let me know all the pricing structure..


thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2009)

smile.communications.SA said:


> ravi do u have any customized hosting package?
> if i want to transfer my web site to ur hosting plan let me know all the pricing structure..
> 
> 
> thanks


you will get 50% discount (lifetime) if you switch from any paid hosting.
Use coupon code: switch

But you will have to provide us a payment receipt of old host. Please chat with our live chat representative for more details.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> DNS management service is free with all domain name. I don't know how to create sub-domain name and do mapping from domain control panel.



It's easy, just create a subdomain in Cpanel and in the domain control panel, create a CNAME record to the www subdomain in your domain. It would be done.  (within thee host which the A record is pointing to). 

I have no idea though how to map the subdomain to different hosting provider.


----------



## josephcs (Oct 7, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> *Current server configuration:*
> Dual Processor Quad Core Xeon 5430 - 2.66GHz (Harpertown) - 2 x 12MB cache. (This is 8 core processor)
> 12 GB RAM
> 
> ...


8 Core CPU, 12GB RAM and 1GBit Connection!! Great! Best of all, SoftLayer Datacenter! You seem to be getting into serious hosting. Congrats mate!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's easy, just create a subdomain in Cpanel and in the domain control panel, create a CNAME record to the www subdomain in your domain. It would be done.  (within thee host which the A record is pointing to).
> 
> I have no idea though how to map the subdomain to different hosting provider.



Yes, I know from WHM, but I am little confused from domain control panel. Anyway thanks 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


josephcs said:


> 8 Core CPU, 12GB RAM and 1GBit Connection!! Great! Best of all, SoftLayer Datacenter! You seem to be getting into serious hosting. Congrats mate!



Yes, we are very serious about our service. Thank you


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2009)

@Ravi: I require about 4-5 domain names in a few days. Will I get a discount?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 8, 2009)

Please place the order for all domains at one time, and let me know the order number. I will apply maximum discount possible.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I have no idea though how to map the subdomain to different hosting provider.



Its easy.
simply add the subdomain(*xxx.example.com) in Cpanel. instead of adding *example.com, enter *xxx.example.com. this can be done either by

* Addon Domains Feature Or
* Create a new cpanel account from WHM

Now,
Login to your DNS management Panel and Add the following records

Type: A Record
host: xxx(only the subdomain, not the full domain)
IP: Server IP of hosting provider(use ping to find out)

Exactly steps would differ on registrar. let me know if you face any trouble. Hope it helps


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2009)

is CNAME and SubDomains the same?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2009)

@Charan: Nope  Apples and Oranges stuff

@gary4gar: Thanks will try


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2009)

We have started low cost Domain reseller Program via our new website *www.kapq.com*

Start your own domain business in just 5 minute. Zero initial deposit.
Visit *reseller.kapq.com for details.


*Domain Pricing for Resellers*
It will be cheaper than what we sell. 
Reseller Domain Pricing starts Rs. 250/-

For more details about pricing please visit:
*reseller.kapq.com/reseller.php?action=pricing


Read more details about our domain reseller program:
*www.whost.in/cheap-domain-reseller


Follow us on twitter:
www.twitter.com/techyag


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 14, 2009)

^^ Good initiative Ravi. So, what does this reseller program cost? It means you will provide a website to example "X" person. So, basically all the services and customer support will be provided by you, its just that that website is of that X person. Is this how reseller program works ? Sorry for such a noob question


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> So, what does this reseller program cost?


Zero..........
All you need is add fund in your domain reseller account, and start selling domain name.

I will explain you with example:
1) I am giving .com domains to resellers for Rs. 399/-
2) You set your your selling .com price, like say Rs. 499/-
Thus you will make Rs. 100/- from each .com domain sale.

When you sell a .com domain name to your customer, you should have Rs. 399/- in your reseller account.




> It means you will provide a website to example "X" person.
> So, basically all the services and customer support will be provided by you, its just that that website is of that X person. Is this how reseller program works ? Sorry for such a noob question



yes, all reseller will get fully branded and completing working ready made website like we have: www.kapq.com

You can put your own logo, set your own price. Everything under your brand.


----------



## cyberdaemon (Oct 15, 2009)

@ravi_9793 EZee Link provides domain reseller accounts with much lower prices.

Reseller Signup & Deposit = 0

.in, .co.in, etc.. @ 212/- INR
.com @ 375/- INR
.net, .org @ 398 /- INR

For complete Reseller Pricing visit *reseller.domains.ezeelink.in/reseller.php?action=pricing

If this is not enough all reseller who sells minimum of 2 domain using this reseller account will get a 500 MB Linux Shared Hosting to host their own site along with a completely customizable domain reseller site and most importantly a completely anonymous white labeled secure support portal for reseller and their clients.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you for advertising your own service. Why don't you start your own sales thread???


----------



## cyberdaemon (Oct 15, 2009)

Dear Ravi,

Its not advertising it is to let you know that there are much better offers running.

Secondly as a suggestion I would ask you to get SSL Certificates for your Ordering and Support Portal. As I did notice you do not have SSL installed for these.

You may ask why required ? since the Payment is processed in PayPal site but what about the Client Details, Hosting Information and Password for cPanel and WHM which gets stored in WHMCS ?.

Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks you again for your suggestion,
but we don't use WHMCS plugin for domains and cpanel account creation.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 15, 2009)

@cyberdaemon : Please create a new thread if you want to advertise your services. Do not post in others threads.


----------



## aritrap (Nov 25, 2009)

@ravi_9793 I want to buy some .co.in domains. I have sent you a PM.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2009)

Latest promo on domains:

.IN Domains -> Rs. 99/-
.CO.IN Domains -> Rs. 99/-

All third level .IN domains for just Rs. 99/-


The Promo Ends on the 29th of January, 2010.

Place your order on our website: www.whost.in/domains

Also check www.whost.in/specials for other promo running.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Now pay on monthly basis.
No need to pay for complete year.*​
*We have added three new plans at amazing price.*

5 GB space
100 GB bandwidth / Month
Rs. 100 per month
*Details || Order*



25 GB space
500 GB bandwidth / Month
Rs. 200 per month
*Details || Order*


75 GB space
1500 GB bandwidth / Month
Rs. 300 per month
*Details || Order*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2010)

Now get .com domains for just Rs. 270/-
Promo ends on 31st March 2010.
Book your .com domain name:
www.whost.in/domains


----------



## acesuresh (Mar 13, 2010)

Ravi,

I'm interested in the below offer... i will make the annual payment. I will be going for either .in or .com domain.
"5 GB space, 100 GB bandwidth / Month, Rs. 100 per month, Details || Order"

I would like to know what is the kind of WEB DESIGN support will you provide??

Please revert back to me at acesuresh(at)gmail(dot).com



Thanks,


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have sent you mail.
Thank you.


----------



## acesuresh (Mar 24, 2010)

Ravi,

I'm have registered for multiple domain hosting... please let me how to get the discount as i have not been discounted for the domain registration offer.

I also need to on umilited email account, what is the size limitation???

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 25, 2010)

Talk with live chat representative to get discount, or SMS your issue with invoice number to 9717450989 (our SMS support number).

There is no size limitation on email by us. Web space will be according to package you purchase.


----------



## abi3 (Apr 6, 2010)

My opinion: to Mr.Ravi

you can host your site at low cost by getting the reseller hosting plan in this site *www.goresellers.com/


----------



## blue_earth (May 11, 2010)

I had gone for this provider about 6 months ago. He helped me in transferring my site from my previous webhost and my site was up an running instantly. They used to answer support tickets also within one hour.

*But now, all that seems to have changed. My site has been down for more than 4 days. I have sent emails, raised support tickets and tried to contact them on the mobile number mentioned on their website (ALWAYS OFF and SMS NOT DELIVERED). Looks like Whost.in has also become like other Indian webhosts. I can't even access cpanel or ftp to download my site contents and transfer it somewhere else. The owner of whost.in, Mr. Ravi, has simply disappeared. Their so called 24/7 live support is ALWAYS offline. *

I fail to understand what to do now. Attempts to contact them have been in vain. I am not being able to download my stuff off their server to transfer my site somewhere else. I request people here not to go for this host.


----------



## blue_earth (May 12, 2010)

*Update: * After writing here, *today, after nearly 5 days of waiting for a response*, I get a reply from some person called "Siddarth", (who I'm pretty sure is Mr. Ravi himself, managing a pathetic one man show at whost.in) that it was *my fault for not updating the NS records and A records after they were changed. * This ofcourse is a blatant lie as I had changed the *NS* records on the day they sent an email to change them. As you can see, I haven't mentioned the A record, as inspite of their IP Address/A record being changed, it *was not mentioned in that e-mail. So it was obviously assumed by me that the IP address of the server had not changed. Their email sent to me is given below:*

*****************
Hello,
We have made a small change on the server and your hosting account.

Please update nameserver address of your domain name uniquewood.in, addon domains (if you are using any), parked domain names (if you are using any) to following address.
+==========================+
ns1.lophost.com
ns2.lophost.com
+==========================+


There will be no downtime of your site during nameserver change.
Please change nameserver address of your domain name soon.


Feel free to reply this mail if you have any query.


Best Regards:
Ramesh 
****************************

As you can see, nothing has been mentioned about the A record / IP Address changes. \

Siddarth mentioned that their server was not down and it was entirely my fault. He conveniently said "sorry" and provided me with the IP address in the same e-mail. After changing the IP address in the record, I was able to access my site. However, it seems that my site was down since *April 24th, as per records in the traffic logger plugin that I have installed on the site*. Since I was out of station at this time, I could not check this earlier.

Also, many recent changes that I had made to the site are lost. *It was pretty obvious that their server had crashed and since they do not have any proper system of backups, they simply restored a very old copy of the backup and are now trying to push the entire blame on me*. 

The basic problem with *99.9%* Indian web hosts is this type of unprofessional and callous attitude. 

*I would request members here who want their websites for non personal use, NOT to purchase hosting services from such pathetic scoundrels. Their offers sound too good to be true, and, in 99% of the cases, they really are!* 

There is obviously no point in asking for a refund (although whost.in claims that they refund if the uptime guarantee of 99.9% is not met - WHAT A SCAM). Mr Ravi, I'm pretty sure, has vanished by now.

Because of all this nonsense, I was forced to purchase web hosting from another webhost, and this time, it is not a reseller (hopefully).


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 20, 2010)

@blue_earth,
I just checked your support ticket.

IP was not mentioned in the mail, which I accept is our fault. But I can ensure you that, your site was down only after 8th May.


As per our guarantee, we offer money back of the month in which your site is not UP as per our promise. But you have been said that we will issue 50% refund of your payment.
But you have still not sent us your paypal ID.

I am not vanished. The hosting business is looked by my friends.


----------



## rohan_1987 (May 24, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> *I am not vanished. The hosting business is looked by my friends.*



Or have you vanished now?

For the last one week, I have been trying to find some online live support and everytime it says "Laeave a message". Fine, I left a message and no one ever responded. Not once, but I have left atleast 3 messages.

The mobile no of your website which says 'Contact by SMS by sales, billing and support' is "SWITCHED OFF".

I think your "friends" are not doing a good job. 


I had suggested your name to one of my friend and he is now yelling by my name.

Anyways, I am trying to post my requirements over here hoping that someone will look at it and help me.

Multi domain hosting account at 1500/yr
I already have 4 domains which will be redirected to this account.

I tried ordering it from your website but there is no option to proceed without a domain.


----------



## rohan_1987 (May 27, 2010)

*The issue was resolved on the same day, within an hour of sending an 'offline' message to their support team.*



rohan_1987 said:


> Or have you vanished now?
> 
> For the last one week, I have been trying to find some online live support and everytime it says "Laeave a message". Fine, I left a message and no one ever responded. Not once, but I have left atleast 3 messages.
> 
> ...


----------



## comrade (Jun 6, 2010)

Another unhappy customer of whost.in.

I never expected this from whost and it really shows how unprofessional they are in their service.

*i45.tinypic.com/30cbmm1.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 7, 2010)

@comrade,
Not every time seller is wrong.


Please read out TOS, point number 2.


> You agree to pay for the services on time. Unpaid invoices will result in temporal suspension of your account. Invoices are generated 7 to 25 days before the renewal date and your *account gets suspended on the renewal date if the invoice is not paid until that time. Account will be terminated after 5 days of suspension.* If you want us to restore it after it was terminated because of non-payment, and we have a backup of the terminated account you will have to pay Rs. 1500/- one-time fee plus all the renewal fees. We do not guarantee we will have a backup of your account after it was terminated!




We have not changed our TOS since I started web hosting business. When you purchase any service from us, you agree with our TOS. We didn't suspend your account on 5th june 2010.

You made payment for 1 years, *NOT* 1 year + 1 day.

Your payment date, paid period, discount, reason for discount, everything is mentioned on the invoice and payment receipt we send.

Please look at screenshot of payment receipt we sent you for both of your service.

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/1807/72371236.jpg

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/6233/93396719.jpg

*For discount on second one, you agreed to keep whost.in link on the site, but you didn't placed the link on the site.*. Then also, we never asked you to make payment of discounted amount.


Now, see the date on new invoice:
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9708/11386547.jpg

Instead of blaming us, you should care to make payment on time.

We provided you top quality hosting. You faced only two problems during our one year service.
1. Transfer of your site from old host.
2. Account locked because of many failed login.

So, where we are wrong and where we are unprofessional:

Yes, we are unprofessional, because:
we didn't suspend your account on 5th June 2010
Gave you extra 7 days time after renewal date time to make payment.
Didn't ask for payment of discounted amount which we gave you for placing whost.in link on the site.


----------



## comrade (Jun 7, 2010)

What do you say for the mail I received from you? which clearly stated that service is from 05/06/09 - 05/06/10.

*i49.tinypic.com/evb7mu.jpg

I agree that I couldn't put the link as promised for which you could have revise our plan charges or may be changing the plan to halfyearly with a notice. But that didn't happen.


----------



## niceboy (Jun 11, 2010)

hope all your problems will be resolved soon..


----------



## mschumacher (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I dont own this site, but I am currently hosting my sites on stablehost.com , the lowest plan is what most of you will need, apply a 50% off coupon BDAY and get a super good host without any problems for around $2 a month. Its worth the extra money. Support responds in seconds usually and max is 10 minutes. Also you can pay month by month, quarterly etc.

Also, they are owned by nerdie networks who are the people behind the edit dns thing. I shifted in May and have suffered absolutely 0 downtime since.

You may google for reviews on the same. My personal review is here :

*wisetechie.com/blog/2010/05/09/cha...t-unlimited-hosting-service-hello-stablehost/ 

Disclaimer : This has an affiliate link  , you may skip that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 8, 2010)

@comrade,
thats just the standard format web hosting industry uses. My datacenter also show me paid period as 01/june/2010 - 01/july/2010. But they will suspend my servers on 1st july, if I fail to make payment on / before 30th of the month.

My datacenter don't give me any extra day to make payment, they just suspend servers  on renewal date if invoice is unpaid.

Care to see renewal date and amount in client area and must read our terms of service.

you requested to cancel the accounts, so we canceled. We don't beg like many hosting companies when we receive cancellations saying "sorry, we can offer you one month free hosting ..... etc offers".


----------



## ahref (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with Ravi in this case, you should not expect hosting to continue after due date without payment.


----------



## niceboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Instead of discussing it in a forum, it would be better if opened a ticket with the host and settled the matter amicably.


----------



## slugger (Aug 27, 2010)

if I promise to pay before expiry date, how is *@ravi_9793*'s domain registration service? Any dissatisfied *@ravi_9793*'s customer here?

*@ravi_9793*
I am looking to buy a couple of .in domain names from you. Can I get it for Rs. 99 each?
I also want to buy a .info domain name. Can you quote a lower price, say like a sale-type price of Rs 42? Will also buy a couple if you can give me a good price for the domain names. Hosting not required

Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 28, 2010)

slugger said:


> if I promise to pay before expiry date, how is *@ravi_9793*'s domain registration service? Any dissatisfied *@ravi_9793*'s customer here?
> 
> *@ravi_9793*
> I am looking to buy a couple of .in domain names from you. Can I get it for Rs. 99 each?
> ...


.in / .co.in domains -> rs. 125/- (for first year) offer valid till 30th september.
.info -> Rs. 450/- (we have no offer on .info domains)

I suggest you to get .info domains from Godaddy @Rs. 42/- (first year)


You will get full control of domain name including Auth code. You can move / transfer domain name to any registrar without any support from us.


For fast response, please send mail to sales [@] whost.in


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 14, 2010)

+==================================+
*Limited Time Offer on Domains*
+==================================+

.in -> Rs. 99/-
.co.in -> Rs. 99/-
.com -> Rs. 370/-
.net -> Rs. 370/-
.org -> Rs. 370/-
.info -> Rs. 370/-

*Offer ends on 30th September 2010*


*
How to purchase domains under offer price:*
1. Visit Check for availability of Domain Name | whost.in 
2. Place order for domain name and make payment.

Price on our website is already discounted price. You don't need any coupon.

After making payment, wait for few minutes. We will review your order and activate your domain name.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2010)

+-----------------------------------------------+
*Offers on Domains*
+-----------------------------------------------+
.com -> Rs. 370/-
.net -> Rs. 370/-
.org -> Rs. 370/-
.in -> Rs. 99/-
.co.in -> Rs. 99/-
.co -> Rs. 1299/-
www.whost.in/domains



+-----------------------------------------------+
*Offers on Reseller Hosting*
+-----------------------------------------------+
Free Domain name (worth Rs. 450/- per year)
Free WHMCS license (worth Rs. 725 per month)
Free SSL certificate
Free End User Support
Free Domain Reseller
Free Website Template
R1 Soft Backup
4 Backup per day of last 14 days (total 56 restore points)
RVSiteBuilder Pro
RvSkin
Softlayer Datacenter
1000 Mbps server port speed
Powerful 8 core server.

Price starting only Rs. 900/- per month
Check our Reseller Hosting plans: Reseller Web Hosting Plans | whost.in


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 18, 2010)

+-----------------------------------------------+
*Quick Update*
+-----------------------------------------------+
We have another brand new more powerful server with more features.


+----------------------------+
*Server Detail*
+----------------------------+
16 core Intel Xeon
12 GB Ram
1 GigE (1000 Mbps) dedicated port speed.
Softlayer Dallas datacenter.
120 R1soft Backup / Restore points (4 per day of last 30 days).
Backup point is created after every 6 hours.

Shared hosting starts just RS. 1000/- per year
No hidden fee, no setup fee.
Check our shared hosting plan: Web Hosting Plans | whost.in


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Another Update*
We are running with 100% uptime according to latest report by a third party monitoring.
*www.webhostingstuff.com/company/Whostin.html


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> *Another Update*
> We are running with 100% uptime according to latest report by a third party monitoring.
> *www.webhostingstuff.com/company/Whostin.html


Congrats


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2011)

thank you @victor_rambo

We have new offers:
*90% Off on our hosting plans for first year*
Details: Running Special Offers | whost.in


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 13, 2011)

@ravi Few questions; 
1. do you allow htaccess ?
2. Specifically I would like to add these 3 settings: to my htaccess


> php_value session.gc_maxlifetime 3600
> php_value session.save_path "/PATH/TO/SESSIONS"
> Php_value session.cookie_lifetime 3600


 would they be available
3. till when does this 90% offer  will last  ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> @ravi Few questions;
> 1. do you allow htaccess ?
> 2. Specifically I would like to add these 3 settings: to my htaccess
> would they be available
> 3. till when does this 90% offer  will last  ?


yes, we allow .htaccess
Promo will end on 25th jan 2011


----------



## dreatica (Jan 18, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> yes, we allow .htaccess
> Promo will end on 25th jan 2011



 #  The promotion code entered has expired  #


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2011)

dreatica said:


> #  The promotion code entered has expired  #



sorry, it was limited to only 25 accounts.


----------



## life31 (Jan 30, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> thank you @victor_rambo
> 
> We have new offers:
> *90% Off on our hosting plans for first year*
> Details: Running Special Offers | whost.in




Oh! Just missed that one!

Any currently running promos for hosting??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 30, 2011)

life31 said:


> Oh! Just missed that one!
> 
> Any currently running promos for hosting??



Sorry, we have no offer running on shared hosting. But can manage some offer on reseller hosting without WHMCS license.


----------



## life31 (Jan 30, 2011)

@ravi can u please PM me the details. Will see if I can fit it into my budget.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 30, 2011)

life31 said:


> @ravi can u please PM me the details. Will see if I can fit it into my budget.



sent you PM.


----------



## dreatica (Jan 31, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> sent you PM.



ravi pm me to please. 

Thx.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 1, 2011)

dreatica said:


> ravi pm me to please.
> 
> Thx.



PM sent, thank you for your interest


----------



## me_chirag (Feb 26, 2011)

I wish to buy a .com.au domain for my client. wat are the charges and eligibility criteria for getting a australian domain ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2011)

me_chirag said:


> I wish to buy a .com.au domain for my client. wat are the charges and eligibility criteria for getting a australian domain ?


Sorry, we do not sell .au domains


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Ravi,
 I happened to have bought a website from your company as of one year now. I have received your invoices for renewal of the same. 

As per your website guidelines I made the requested payment regardless of the fact that you could not furnish a single bill for the total I was to submit at SBI bank into the account mentioned on your web page. 

The amount has been deposited and I have sent emails regarding the same to the various email addresses you have and it seems either no one takes them or reads them. After opening a ticket through the customer control panel or whatever it may be called the ticket remains to be checked. You may refer Ticket #207689 . The phone numbers on your website are either dead or don't exist.  Your website has a button for Live chat but it hasn't been active in the past week at all. Then again there's a SMS button which I happened to call as well and got a Voice Mail response where of course I left a message as well. 

If you prefer not to render the services just let me know. It would save me money in the long run. If you believe all the above is exaggerated I can post here or where ever required copies of the email, tickets, bank receipt copies of various invoices which I still cannot fathom why they are not a single invoice in the first place. 

Cheers.

PS: I happened to read through this thread which makes me realize how silly  was for not reading it in its entirety in the first place. 

Question 1: Are you an actual authority for the above mentioned hosting company or this a friends project which you happen to be advertising. I ask this because you mentioned above that its your friends who take care of it. 

Question 2: What is the expected turnaround time of a ticket ? 

Question 3: Would I be charged a surplus to the existing charges if you choose to respond to my tickets at your own leisure while my subscription expires? 

Question 4: Do you or do you not have Live support. If so what are the working hours when I can find someone available through the chat option. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 13, 2011)

@FilledVoid,
I just checked your account, payment receipt of your invoice is already sent.
Extremely sorry for delay in conforming your payment.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## neelg22 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello Mr. Ravi.,
I am a domain reseller of whost.in. My reseller 
One of my domain expired on 21-12-2011. After that I transferred funds immediately on 22-12-2011, and even raised ticket regarding the same. I tried contacting you through every medium possible, may it be through whost.in and even sent you a private message through thinkdigit forum. 

I have tried doing every possible thing so as to get my domain active, but I am stuck because there is no correspondence from your side. Therefore I am again trying to get to you through this message. Please help me so that my domain name is activated ASAP.
Please do this, so my website will be active soon.

Looking forward for your co-operation.

Regards,
Neelkant.


----------



## arjundg (Jan 19, 2012)

@ravi_9793,
I have registered for my site (org.in domain) with whost.in. Got a mail for order confirmation. How long does it take to process the order?


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

Contact him on his e-mail.

He has not logged into this forum since over 7 months and I doubt he will reply you over here.

Locking this thread.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2012)

Thread opened and moved back.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 10, 2012)

thank you @ico


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 11, 2012)

whats the cpu usage limit for 1000/year hosting ? Also is there a way to monitor the amount of cpu usage ?

Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 11, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> whats the cpu usage limit for 1000/year hosting ? Also is there a way to monitor the amount of cpu usage ?
> 
> Thanks



All our servers are minimum 8 core processors.
All shared hosting plans share same CPU and memory limit.


> Shared hosting accounts on the server cannot use more than 0.2% CPU or memory resources.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 2, 2012)

ravi Can you please look into my support ticket ? I have replied a few times, but no one is responding. Ticket ID: 375832


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2012)

@cute.bandar
We do not provide support related to scripts you use. 

However, I have replied your support ticked with modified working php code. Hope that will solve your problem


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Latest Promos:*
.PRO Domains -> Rs. 250/- per year
.ORG Domains -> Rs. 300/- per year
.IN Domains -> Rs. 460/- per year

*Also get 6 Months FREE Hosting with every .NET Domains*

*Promo details:*
*www.whost.in/offers


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Promo continues*
.CO Domain -> Rs. 1160/- per year
.INFO Domain -> Rs. 250/- per year

*Promo details:*
*www.whost.in/offers


----------



## valtea (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm your reseller for past 2-3 years. The website is down. Cant get your mobile/office number. I have sent you mail, incase i got your email wrong, i'm posting it here


----------



## valtea (Aug 25, 2015)

Server down... even their website is down since this morning


----------

